# купить аккордеон vignoni



## сергей.67 (27 Июн 2011)

Подскажите, как можно приобрести аккордеон vignoni (наиболее пдходящий для меня по цене). Кто имеет в этом плане опыт по связям с Зубицким В.Д. и по приобретению инструмента при его посредничестве? Всем спасибо!


----------



## Nikolai Ryskov (27 Июн 2011)

Подсказываю, вот его почта E-mail:[email protected]


----------

